# What have you bought and ate/drank lately, that you don't think is good for you, but



## Denise1952 (Jun 26, 2014)

it was a real treat!!

I'll start  Today I bought a Mountain Bar, not just the old, type with white yummy center, and crunchy nuts w/ chocolate covering, but the Mountain Bars w/Peanut Butter filling

Ok, who's going to confess next??:lofl:

Pictures optional, but fun if you can find them


----------



## MrJim (Jun 26, 2014)

Couple of weekends ago I bought a box of ice cream sandwiches at Walmart. 

They were some kind of "rainbow" flavor, with banana, strawberry & I guess vanilla ice cream.

But they were soooooo good. I love ice cream sandwiches!!! 

To my credit, I was able to make the box of 12 last two weekends. 

Last weekend I bought a package of Keebler "gooey center" chocolate chip cookies.

Polished those off on Sunday night.

Have been getting a Subway footlong meatball sub every Saturday during June since they are on sale thru the end of the month.

Saturday is my pig-out day.

Otherwise, I do pretty well during the week.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 26, 2014)

MrJim said:


> Couple of weekends ago I bought a box of ice cream sandwiches at Walmart.
> 
> They were some kind of "rainbow" flavor, with banana, strawberry & I guess vanilla ice cream.
> 
> ...



Ah, that's a brave man, fess up, and share the goodies  I am in total agreement on eating healthy most of the week, and then we can splurge, and make it a "treat".  It's not a treat anymore if you get it all the time right?:beerandwhistle:


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 26, 2014)

By the way, don't think I ever welcomed you, so welcome!  Are you any relation to MrBill?


----------



## MrJim (Jun 26, 2014)

Absence makes the heart grow fonder!!!


----------



## MrJim (Jun 26, 2014)

nwlady said:


> By the way, don't think I ever welcomed you, so welcome!  Are you any relation to MrBill?



I hope not, though there have been times when I felt like maybe I was him!!!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 26, 2014)

LOL, those were the days, Saturday Night Live during the late 60s, and 70's.  My faves.  Ok, where are the other brave, souls, stepping up to the "plate" with their "goodie indulgence"??


----------



## MrJim (Jun 26, 2014)

Think I'm gonna have a pudding cup!!!


----------



## Pappy (Jun 26, 2014)

I cannot tell a lie. Had one of these yesterday: God I love these.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 26, 2014)

LOLLLLLLLLLLLL, love your latest quote, omg, hilarious  I also like your lil indulgence, yum!! A sundae with a cherry on top right? Or is that something fancier I don't recognize Pappy? 

PS hot fudge sundae, yep I had forgotten!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 26, 2014)

Today I bought a Key Lime Pie, last week was a Sour Cream Lemon Pie, not trying too hard to lose these last ten pounds. :fat:


----------



## drifter (Jun 26, 2014)

I haven't bought anything because i haven't left the house, but I did eat something special. This  morning for breakfast, I had hot buscuits and gravy with a couple of bacons.I saved one hot buscuit to butter and smother with homemade apricot preserves. Now most of you won't like my fare but it is a meal made in heaven for me (only once in a while).


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jun 26, 2014)

drifter said:


> I haven't bought anything because i haven't left the house, but I did eat something special. This  morning for breakfast, I had hot buscuits and gravy with a couple of bacons.I saved one hot buscuit to butter and smother with homemade apricot preserves. Now most of you won't like my fare but it is a meal made in heaven for me (only once in a while).



Sounds wonderful to me!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jun 26, 2014)

I`ve been good this week because hubby`s taking me away for the weekend and I KNOW there will be overindulgences. I`ll check back in on Mon. night or Tuesday and let you know about anything special that I shouldn`t have eaten. I`m sure I will have plenty to tell


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 26, 2014)

drifter said:


> I haven't bought anything because i haven't left the house, but I did eat something special. This  morning for breakfast, I had hot buscuits and gravy with a couple of bacons.I saved one hot buscuit to butter and smother with homemade apricot preserves. Now most of you won't like my fare but it is a meal made in heaven for me (only once in a while).



I think it sounds yummy, I didn't get an invite though dern it


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 26, 2014)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> I`ve been good this week because hubby`s taking me away for the weekend and I KNOW there will be overindulgences. I`ll check back in on Mon. night or Tuesday and let you know about anything special that I shouldn`t have eaten. I`m sure I will have plenty to tell



Can't wait to hear what you got to indulge in  One thing I love is when I get to go to the coast and have fresh crab


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 26, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Today I bought a Key Lime Pie, last week was a Sour Cream Lemon Pie, not trying too hard to lose these last ten pounds. :fat:
> 
> 
> View attachment 8075



I love both of these treats  Well, I haven't had the lemon sour cream one, usually lemon meringue or lemon cream pie but lemon, yum


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 26, 2014)

nwlady said:


> One thing I love is when I get to go to the coast and have fresh crab



We love crab legs!  When we were camping near the Oregon Coast (Newport), we bought some fresh crab legs by the docks.  We laid out some newspapers in our little camper, melted some butter and had our own little feast....oooh yeah!!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 27, 2014)

Hot sugar mini donuts  in my lunch break yesterday (yummm)...bought 4, ate 2, and gave the others to my colleague when I go back into the office, just so they can worry about eating bad stuff as well as me :lol:


----------



## Jackie22 (Jun 27, 2014)

....that Black Walnut Blue Bell ice cream we talked about last week.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Jun 27, 2014)

diet coke


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 27, 2014)

Made my once a year trip to a frozen custard stand last week and picked up a quart each of vanilla and chocolate custard.
But they are still in the freezer,  waiting to temp me.


----------



## Raven (Jun 27, 2014)

(Today I bought a Key Lime Pie,)  - quote from SeaBreeze


I just got home from grocery shopping and I brought home a Key Lime pie too.
Haven't tried it yet but I know it will be delicious.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 27, 2014)

What variety  I don't buy goodies in my grocery shopping, or I would over-indulge, lol!  But I have friends that keep those things around, so that is where I get my treats, or like SB, a trip to the beach means crab!  I realized last night, when I grabbed a handful of the "healthy" trailmix I bought, there were choc. chips in it.  Well, I did say I don't buy the stuff, but that was an accident, honest:lofl:


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 27, 2014)

Raven said:


> (Today I bought a Key Lime Pie,)  - quote from SeaBreeze
> 
> 
> I just got home from grocery shopping and I brought home a Key Lime pie too.
> Haven't tried it yet but I know it will be delicious.



Hmm, is it "open season" on Key LIme ladies??:lofl:I just need to keep up on thingslayful:


----------



## Pappy (Jun 27, 2014)

OMG.... I just tried Moose Tracks frozen yogurt. Chocolate chunks, Reese's pieces, so good.layful:


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 27, 2014)

Well, you just tried it, you didn't actually eat a whole serving right?  I mean, just a little taste, right Pappy:lofl::wink:

You did pay attention to the "serving" size, right Pappylayful:


----------



## BlunderWoman (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm going to have to stay off this thread. I just lost 78 lbs & I think I might gain some back just by looking at this stuff


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm with you, I just lost 8  Took a lot of work, so much more fun gaining the weight, then losing it


----------



## meg (Jun 27, 2014)

Anything with calories in it!!!!  Went for coffee with three friends yesterday, THEY had full cream teas, scones, clotted cream and jam...it looked absoultely scrumptious and I was really good and declined and sat and watched them whilst drinking a skinny latte...I was soooooooooo good but I know exactly how many calories that meal is and just couldn't force myself to eat it.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 27, 2014)

I think I have had a scone, I know, I must live in the dark-ages  Cream tea sounds so good Meg!  Clotted cream and jam? I guess I need to Google today!! LOL!!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 27, 2014)

Oh Meg, I just love scones with clotted cream! It's hard to find that cream in my area, but Whole Foods sells it. It's quite expensive so it's a rare treat; not to mention the calories.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 27, 2014)

My downfall is baked macaroni & cheese; the homemade kind that is baked in the oven so the edges get browned and crispy. Yum. And of course, bacon!


----------



## Mirabilis (Jun 27, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Today I bought a Key Lime Pie, last week was a Sour Cream Lemon Pie, not trying too hard to lose these last ten pounds. :fat:
> 
> 
> View attachment 8075


THIS is my favorite dessert!!


----------



## Mirabilis (Jun 27, 2014)

Someone offered to buy me lunch yesterday as a thank you for doing him a favor and he bought me a Sandwich from Chick-Fil-A  and I would not usually eat something like that but I couldn't say no.  It was a grilled chicken sandwich.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 27, 2014)

I've had chic-filet but we don't have them in my area, so it's been awhile!  I would go for one too once in awhile, they are tasty!!


----------



## Vivjen (Jun 27, 2014)

I live near a large jam-makers, who grow their own fruit; so I went for a cream tea yesterday; scones, clotted cream, and jam; with a coffee, and bought some of their strawberries to bring home..
no lunch though; and a salad with cold meats for tea!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 27, 2014)

I guess we don't have those same goodies in the US, hadn't heard of them anyway


----------



## Lon (Jun 27, 2014)

Yesterday I had lunch with a friend and had one of my favorite sandwiches, A REUBEN. It was huge and I could only eat half, the other half I had for dinner last night. Do they have Reuben sandwiches in the UK?


----------



## Mirabilis (Jun 27, 2014)

Lon said:


> Yesterday I had lunch with a friend and had one of my favorite sandwiches, A REUBEN. It was huge and I could only eat half, the other half I had for dinner last night. Do they have Reuben sandwiches in the UK?



Love Ruebens!!  and yes I would feel the guilt if I had one.  I used to get the best Reuben at a place in Cali called The Jew and the Gentile.


----------



## Ina (Jun 27, 2014)

Vivjen, What is clotted cheese and cream tea? :wave:


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 27, 2014)

Lon said:


> Yesterday I had lunch with a friend and had one of my favorite sandwiches, A REUBEN. It was huge and I could only eat half, the other half I had for dinner last night. Do they have Reuben sandwiches in the UK?



Oh I do that a lot Lon, with Subway's too!  Half for lunch, and half for dinner, works out great Denise


----------



## Vivjen (Jun 27, 2014)

Two scones, a pot of jam, (jelly) and very thick cream. You have a choice; butter jam then cream, or butter, cream then jam....depending on where you live!
the scones have sultanas in them too.....lovely.... And calorie free....someone else made them!


----------



## Ina (Jun 27, 2014)

Vivjen, Good to see you. Your cream might be what we call whipped cream, and I love making jam. I didn't get to make any this year. I'll have to come up with something else for Christmas. For the guys in the family. :wave:


----------

